# MLCS Cast Iron Router Table Extension



## crashn

I have the peachtree version and mine sits just a hair under the main table. Has not affected performance, but one day I too will file out the holes and raise it up the couple of thousands. BTW, I am also left handed and have a left tilt saw. We are indeed taking over!


----------



## felkadelic

Count me as another left-handed left-tilter!

Nice review. I'm not quite clear on how the fence mounts to the table?


----------



## lieutenantdan

"BTW, I am also left handed and have a left tilt saw. We are indeed taking over! crashn"

I hope you are not a liberal too!! LOL


----------



## Tim_456

I'm a lefty as well…It is time for the lefties to rise up and rule the world! Down with right handed scissors!!!


----------



## a1Jim

Good review 
MLCS has free shipping ,was that the case for this extension table ?
Come on fellow lefties ,we were brought up having to do everything with our right hands as well as our left we can do it all with either hand.


----------



## Ken90712

Nice review, I bought one of there tables as well. Not the cast iron one as I thought it might be to heavy. Glad you like your! MLCS has some good products.


----------



## aatwatch

Very happy with this product and much better price than the benchdog. A little modification was required but it is clearly stated to be universal so that is to be expected.

Thanks for the review it helped me pull the trigger on this purchase!


----------

